# My website is changing



## Zuska (Sep 22, 2006)

Please check out the Cedar Mountain page and let me know what you think. I think overall, the background color needs to be lighter.
My whole website is going to be looking like this when it's all said and done, but it's in process at the moment. I'm going to have a blog that my apprentices can write on, there's going to be an apprentice bio page, the store is going to look completely different. And more interactive.
It's going to look great when it's done, I think. Do you have any suggestions?
www.goodnaturedearthling.com


----------



## Zuska (Sep 22, 2006)

There are even more changes. 

Any suggestions/constructive comments?


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Zuska said:


> There are even more changes.
> 
> Any suggestions/constructive comments?


To tell you the truth I have gone to your site a few times during the last three days......and I want to buy everything! It looks good to me. I am not real good at offering criticism. Maybe someone else can offer you some ideas? What exactly do you think is wrong with it? 

katlupe


----------



## Zuska (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh, I don't think there's any big things wrong with it. It's going to have some tweaking done on the Cedar Mountain page. The rest of the pages are going to be reworked to reflect the CM page.

I plan on making DVDs this year teaching soap making, wild plant identification, uses, harvesting and processing techniques, salve/cream making, tincture and vinegar making, aromatherapy, herbal support for body systems and more. It's going to take some time, I expect this to take a year or two, and then people who live far from me will be able to buy the DVDs and learn from my experience.
I'm looking forward to making these.


----------

